# ? C V A 50 Cal from Italy ?



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Have someone looking to get rid of a 50 cal Black powder,, Im not that familiar with these older or new ones,,, This one is Elect ignition + scope... Never been shot, Can any of you tell me what to look for in one, or look out for in one. This thing takes a 9 volt battery is in a vary nice stock an is tempting me. Are they reliable? An how long would a electric firing gun hold up? Seems cleaning would damage it. 200.oo is his asking price on the thing, All first hand experence will be greatfull before I decide,,, Thanks thecarver


----------

